
Is It Ethical for Nutrition Scientists to Accept Industry Money? - anarbadalov
https://undark.org/article/ethics-nutrition-science-funding/
======
anarbadalov
This is the latest column from Ingfei Chen, in Undark’s series on ethical
dilemmas in science. The correlation between food industry funding and skewed
research is pretty well established (see
[https://www.vox.com/2016/3/3/11148422/food-science-
nutrition...](https://www.vox.com/2016/3/3/11148422/food-science-nutrition-
research-bias-conflict-interest\);) Ingfei approaches the issue through the
lens of ethics. Lots of interesting comments from, among others, Marion Nestle
and philosophers of science and ethicists.

full disclosure: I work at Undark mag! We’re a non-profit digital magazine
published via the Knight Science Journalism program.

